
The ‘Anti-Business’ President Who's Been Good for Business - kawera
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-obama-anti-business-president/
======
Sketch22
I know this is not a hard economics article, but why is it HN worthy?

For one thing, I see the article is fails to mention the effects that the
multiple rounds of QE have had on the economy. From the spending that Bush
signed into law that Obama dolled out, to the M3 table no longer being
published (under Bush). How can the claims be made without at least
considering these items.

so if it isn't a economics piece, what is it other than political?

